# Recommendations for online middle and high school?



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can you recommend an accredited online middle and high school? We have to travel sometimes, as a family, and I'm considering this in order to keep the kids from changing schools.

I do not want to "homeschool," per se, as I'm not set up for it. I am available to assist my kids with their lessons and oversee them, but I want an accredited program that has teachers available, etc., and will issue a diploma.

Two I have seen are K12 and Keystone, can anyone recommend them or others?

TIA


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Does your school system have an online curriculum/school. Ours does in our area and it's free to homeschool or kids who's parents decide to try homeschooling. People are very happy about it around here.


----------



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Does your school system have an online curriculum/school. Ours does in our area and it's free to homeschool or kids who's parents decide to try homeschooling. People are very happy about it around here.


No, it doesn't. That would help.

The thing is, my kids have pretty much always gone to public school, so they are used to being around all these kids. I don't know how they would transition to online learning......my daughter, especially. My son is a bit more interested in online learning than she is.

But from what my daughter tells me, they promote students whether they actually pass or not.......it sounds like the teachers have pretty much given up, lots of discipline issues and so on. And my husband will probably have to change locations in a year or so, so I am considering this. My daughter isn't going to go for it, though, I am sure.......the social aspect has always been so important to her.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We used American School Correspondence Course. It isn't online, but very reasonable with costs. They send the books, grade the work, etc. My DD received a diploma and had no problem getting into a community college.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

The Virtual Learning Academy Charter School is a fully-accredited, public charter school. It has limited middle school offerings, and full high school. There is a tuition fee if you are not from New Hampshire.

www.vlacs.org


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

A family I know highly recommends Calvert. They taught all three of their daughters through high school with this program.Their daughters have all gone on to college, and then good jobs which they enjoy. It is very expensive, but they have live advisors, and grading etc..


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

Calvert only goes thru 8th grade, Keystone is another option...We used Keystone for a number or high school courses...some of which are online, others are correspondence..........


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I've heard good things about National, but I haven't used them. Here is the link...
http://www.nationalhighschool.com/curriculum.asp


----------



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok I'm not real impressed with Alpha & Omega Academy so far. I tried calling them for info and got a recorded message, and was put on hold for quite some time.

I finally gave up, and hung up.

If that's an example of their service, then I'll look elsewhere.

I find this whole thing rather intimidating. I want a regionally-accredited online school, that, if my kids were to graduate from, would issue a real diploma. I also want LIVE teachers available to help them, I don't know which school that is, I don't know which one to pick.

I would be fine with doing their homeschooling, but I am not set up for it. I would rather them have teachers available. Of course I will assist them as necessary, help when they're studying, etc.

I just don't know which school that is.

I did find out WV has an online school but I imagine that is for "problem" students. Plus, we aren't staying in WV, we're only going to be here for about another year, or so they say. So I can't enroll them in a school here if I already know we will be moving.

This is all so confusing to me!

I just looked at Keystone ~ they look good. I guess it's just going to take a few weeks to find the right one. I'm afraid I'll choose the wrong one and he'll have to change later.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Did you check out VLACS?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Just be sure to check your state regs. In NY it is not legal to go to "online" school -- students who do so must "homeschool" and follow the homeschool regs. I know NY is one of the most regulated states but if you are moving just be sure you know what your state allows.


----------



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

TurnerHill said:


> Did you check out VLACS?


I just spoke with a rep from Alpha/Omega; we're doing some sort of info class tonight.
VLACS, I'm looking at their site now and it says,


> The Academy is accredited by the State of New Hampshire and the U.S. Department of
> Education. The Academy meets the federal requirements of a graduating, high school.


I read it's better to have _regional _accreditation, for some reason. Not sure why. Thanks for the suggestions; I appreciate all the help you people have given. I'm really clueless here, as you can see.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what the advantage would be. Colleges won't care (after all, they accept students from out-of-state high schools all the time) and as for employers, when was the last time one asked you if your high school was regionally accredited?


----------



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wondering - has anyone used K-12, http://www.k12.com/?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Michele of MI said:


> A family I know highly recommends Calvert. They taught all three of their daughters through high school with this program.Their daughters have all gone on to college, and then good jobs which they enjoy. It is very expensive, but they have live advisors, and grading etc..


I used Calvert to teach my daughter and I highly, highly recommend it. We did 5th thru 7th, she skipped 8th grade and went into public high school where she is easily maintaining a 4.0. You can choose whether to incorporate using the teaching service, online classes, etc. 
It is a very academic program and non-religious. The texts are wonderful, the literature is excellent...the only thing we opted out of was Calvert math. We used Saxon instead.


----------



## WV2009 (Mar 11, 2009)

I did the online demo with Alpha & Omega today, and was impressed. So far, I like everything I've found out about them - I expect I will go with them.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WV2009 said:


> Just wondering - has anyone used K-12, http://www.k12.com/?


K 12 is awesome! There is a public virtual school here in WA that uses that curriculum. I have considered it many times. The people that I know who use it highly reccomend it. The company was started by William Bennet, a former US Secretary of Ed.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

The University of Oklahoma has a high school. Check out the link

http://ouhigh.ou.edu/


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

OKlahoma also has a virtual public school that uses k12 that we will be enrolling my son in next year.

Do you have a permanent residence or home of record type like do you file your taxes to the same state? A lot of people that travel with work have this if so contact that state's Board of education and ask for onine school.


----------



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

If you like to see if Connections Academy is available for your state. Its based in Baltimore, MD and available in about 12-15 states. They have used Calvert for the younger grades and Mcgraw/ Hill for the older grades It is a k-12


----------

